# having deer heart



## Ghillie (Dec 6, 2009)

For supper and tenderloin. I can't figure out how to upload pictures on my blackberry. I will have to upload from my laptop later.


----------



## catman963 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tenderloin - YUM, yes!! 

Heart? O hell NO!!! 


More power to ya man!!! lol


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 6, 2009)

catman963 said:


> Tenderloin - YUM, yes!!
> 
> Heart? O hell NO!!!
> 
> ...



My dad is a fun camp cook, my cousins, most of them will not touch the liver, but the heart is all right for a deer-camp meal. 

I will eat liver, can't get enough of it, and it's cooked in the same pan as the heart with onions. 

My dad will never miss the chance to mess with someone, slices the liver just like the heart, but he has a steel cookie-cutter that he cuts holes in the liver so the 'finicky' can't tell. 

I can't see why some are so picky, it's all good, deer are the original fast food.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 6, 2009)

Ghillie said:


>



I need your address Bro! I'll bring the beer! That looks good!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 6, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> For supper and tenderloin. I can't figure out how to upload pictures on my blackberry. I will have to upload from my laptop later.



I do it that same way, I pull the loins immediately so they dont dry out and if the heart is intact I clean it up and chop it up. Some olive oil, onions, shrooms and butter and you have one tender meal.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 7, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> I need your address Bro! I'll bring the beer! That looks good!



No beer for me but come on over. There are two deer hanging waiting to be cut up


----------



## sbhooper (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't stand liver, but deer heart is great and much better than beef heart. My wife just boils it with spices and it is really good. Makes great sandwiches!


----------

